# Boot animation question?



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Can someone tell me if I can link a bootanim to build props I wanna make BIOS boot animation that can tell what rom you have and version and kernel and recovery as well is it possible?

im no developer but im sure its possible


----------

